# Renewing Passport



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I know some have been here in China for many years. 

I am coming up to the time when I need to renew my Passport.

From what I see online a ten year passport cannot be renewed in China. is that correct?

If so how is it done?

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I found that it has to be carried out via the Visa Service that is available in several centres around the country.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

